# Sheep Milk Soap & Lanolin Lotion Bars



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

My, wife is gearing up for the Spring and our Farmer's Market so she is busy, busy, busy. Sheep milk has the highest amount of vitamins, mineral and nutrients of all of the milk soaps and really does great things for your skin, just give it a try and you will be glad that you did. Bars of soap are on average 1" thick and standard size, lotions average 3.5oz. in a pop-out/easy to use container. $5 each, or 3 or more $4 each, plus shipping.

*Sheep's milk soap:* Bay Rum, Blackberry Vanilla, Citrus, Cranberry, Double Mint, Eucalyptus & Spearmint, French Vanilla, Java Lava, Lavender, Lavender Mint, Lemongrass Sage, Lilac, Monkey Farts, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Patriot, Patchouli, Rose Garden, Sweet Pea, Spiced Pear, Honeysuckle, Unscented. 
*Lotion scents:* are Almond Honey, Bay Rum, Baby Bee, Bergamot :& Mandarin, Blackberry Vanilla, Citrus Splash, Cranberry Orange, Dragon's Blood, Double Mint, Cucumber Melon, Eucalyptus & Spearmint, French Vanilla, Georgia Peach, Lavender, Lavender Mint, Lemongrass Sage, Lilac, Love Spell, Mediterranean Fig, Monkey Farts, Nantucket Briar, Orange Cream, Ocean Rain, Patriot, Patchouli, Rose Garden, Sweet Honeysuckle, Spiced Pear, Spiced Cranberry, Sweet Pea,Unscented. $5 each or buy 3 or more for $4 each.

And if you want to go check out her Facebook page and see all of her products like, wool, roving, yarns, needles, etc. goto her facebook page: "The Shepherd's Wife" THANKS and have a great day!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful display! I'll have to give the soaps some thought : )

BTW how much is shipping to KY 40444? Maybe 6 or 10 bars of soap?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

We will be set up this weekend at FT. BOONESBORO KY for the Pioneer Womens weekend if you are near Lexington stop on by..


----------

